# Just some jars...



## Dumpdiver (Jan 12, 2014)

Hi found these when I went for a "dive" today, A couple I'm not sure of but I like the salt glaze. Happy Digs...   Don


----------



## MNJars (Jan 13, 2014)

Nice finds!  The Porcelain Lined is a good one.  You may have a hard time finding proper closures for the Crystal Jar CG and Easy vacuum, but if you do, they are nice.


----------



## Dumpdiver (Jan 13, 2014)

Thanks, I couldn't find any info on them, Except the vacuum they are all ground tops in great shape. Found them in that wasn't a well place all I had to do is rinse them off. Happy Digs,   Don


----------



## MNJars (Jan 13, 2014)

It's interesting that you'd find such a variety of jar manufacturers in one place.  Typically people would've used the same jar in mass quantity for canning.  In this case, you've got 5 different jars with 4 different closure types.  I wonder if the same person dumped them all in there.


----------



## Dumpdiver (Jan 13, 2014)

Last year I found 1/2 doz. different ones too in there. Kinda hoping to find a box of the eagle that came out of there. But then the variety is nice.    Don


----------



## deenodean (Jan 13, 2014)

Yes Indeed, those jars are keepers...great finds and great story...[]


----------



## Dumpdiver (Jan 18, 2014)

Hi Again, Had a snow day here so I hung out and took some group shots of last weeks gets. Still in the learning curve here so would the little one up front be a midget? Heres the assortment  Thanks,   DD


----------



## rallcollector (Jan 18, 2014)

You’re correct.  The center photo, center jar, is a midget pint, and it would take a midget zinc top lid.  To the left of that jar is another midget pint, but this one takes a midget improved style lid…a zinc band and glass insert.  Nice jars…they look awfully good/clear to be dug.  Hope this helps.Paul


----------



## Dumpdiver (Jan 18, 2014)

Thanks, But I still don't get it. they are both a diferent volume and shape so is it the smaller mouth? I have the inserts and found some bands but they were pretty rough. And they'er not that clean when I find them sometimes theres a little dirt to rinse off...  Don


----------



## dygger60 (Jan 21, 2014)

That clear  BALLL IMPROVED pint in the left picture is nice, very tough to find in clear for that era.     Good finds     David


----------



## Dumpdiver (Jan 21, 2014)

Hey Digger60, This one? I thought it was the only "plain jane" I'd found other than that bubble.


----------



## Dumpdiver (Jan 25, 2014)

Yep, Found some more different ones you might have seen on the other post. Any info on the Tillyer (winslow jar) would be great. Putting winslow jar on the back looks like it was an after thought they just whacked it in with a punch. The emeald green one I've had no luck with either, I know it's not a clever bros unless somebody got in the hole and buried under that pile to break... Anyway, I did lose a couple of midgets on the way,might have been the cold. Heres the ones I rescued. Thats a Putman back/cnt. Lovin the variety...   DD


----------



## MNJars (Jan 25, 2014)

I posted on your other thread, but the Tillyer is really nice.  I think it would've originally said "Winslow Jar" and then they erased it in the mold and added Tillyer on the reverse (now the front).  Book lists it at #2810 $125-175 in QT size.  If it's 20 oz it says $350 and up, but it looks like a QT.  Closure value is 25-30% of that in the book, but who knows. I like the beech nut jar, and I know nothing about the green one besides that it sure is bright!


----------



## Dumpdiver (Jan 25, 2014)

MNJars, Thanks for the info I wish it was that easy. I just measured it at 38oz. I don't have any of them fancy books yet if you could help me again I'd be great.  Thanks...   Don


----------



## digginthedog (Jan 26, 2014)

I think the green jar is #574 in the Redbook , thought to be an English product jar, comes in aqua,amber, olive and bright green, they range from $15-$50 according to the book,awesome dig and nice group of jars !!


----------



## MNJars (Jan 26, 2014)

Dumpdiver said:
			
		

> MNJars, Thanks for the info I wish it was that easy. I just measured it at 38oz. I don't have any of them fancy books yet if you could help me again I'd be great.  Thanks...   Don



I think that's close enough to a quart to call it a quart.  Back then there wasn't really a standard.  Some jars are a quart to the neck, others full to the brim.  But, if you found another Tillyer and saw that they were different, then you'd have something special.


----------



## Dumpdiver (Jan 31, 2014)

This is getting stupid. Yep, found two more today I didn't find yet. The Lightning has some nice swirlls in it but why does it say Putman on the bottom? Thats the Lightning on top of the bucket.Anyway heres the pics.   Don


----------



## deenodean (Feb 2, 2014)

For a synopsis u will have to wait until the Super Bowl is over !!  []


----------



## cowseatmaize (Feb 3, 2014)

Henry Putnam's closure patent was used for many of the lighting jars. It a normal mark.


----------

